# 2014 TdF coverage



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Anybody know if NBC is going to have their all access online service again this year? I've been using it for at least the last 3 years.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

bump. I want to know, also. or I can hunt around for some euro feed like usual.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Me, these days I just VPN into Europe and pay Eurosport for official streaming directly live. For $5/month (+$3USD/month for my VPN service) it is a bargain for all the cycling I want.

For me to put up with NBC you'd have to be paying me.


----------



## fazel (Mar 4, 2012)

Just tagging so I can come back to Marc's idea. Thanks!


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

FYI I got a response from NBCcycling and they said yes to my question.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

What do you get with All Access? Streaming HD? Live? Recorded? On demand? Is it available through other streaming services or devices like Roku, Google Chromecast, ...? I imagine if you had to ask if they're going to have it this year they don't have a site describing it.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

In previous years I have had it running on my PC. Last year they were still using Silverlight so most mobile platforms were out of the picture. They did offer a mobile app which required a separate subscription so I didn't get to test it out.

Overall the PC experience is excellent. You get live broadcast of the stage and then have access to all of the stages on demand. Also get commentary by Phil and Paul if you like them. 

Silverlight works on Chrome so this year I might try and send it to my TV using Chromecast. 

I'm not sure if they have a website detailing this years stream. I'm not at my home PC which has the bookmark from last years race.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Marc - can you recommend a vpn service? do you have to commit to a year, or can you go month by month? it looks like a month would be $10.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I hope they do some sort of app like the TOC had this year... I thought that was perfect.. live action coverage of the race with news ticker updates on the side and elevation map along the bottom showing the break and the peloton.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

NBC just posted the link for their streaming service. No info on their mobile service though..

2014 Tour de France on NBC Sports - Pro Cycling's 2014 Tour de France Live, Live Streaming Video, News, Standings, Schedule Stage Results, Stage Maps


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

thirty bucks! if i knew the covreage would be good, this would be tempting.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PJay said:


> Marc - can you recommend a vpn service? do you have to commit to a year, or can you go month by month? it looks like a month would be $10.


(Sorry was out of town on a cycling tour last week...then had a work week from hell following getting back)

I use Private Internet Access....normally they're $40 yearly or $7 monthly, though often there are sales. Unlimited bandwidth, lots of gateways, and no logs. I subscribe anyway for privacy reasons.

A paid Eurosport subscription is like 5GBP/monthly for a month or 3 or 4GBP if you subscribe yearly. Only works on desktop browsers...for mobile/Android/etc it is hell trying to get it working. AFAIK no on demand, so you'll need to hunt down streaming video recorders if you want to watch later.

The two together are still cheaper for a month than NBC even with the worst normal rates.


----------



## econprof (Jul 23, 2010)

NBC now requires Adobe Flash Player, so it looks like Microsoft Silverlight has lost another account.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

danielc said:


> NBC just posted the link for their streaming service. No info on their mobile service though..
> 
> 2014 Tour de France on NBC Sports - Pro Cycling's 2014 Tour de France Live, Live Streaming Video, News, Standings, Schedule Stage Results, Stage Maps


Anybody know if the mobile app allows streaming via Chromecast?


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

You can probably just use chromecast on your pc to your tv... if this is true and nbc has done away with silverlight for flash, you can just stream on a tablet or mobile device using chrome as well.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I normally use the ipad as i previously traveled this time of year. Still lets me work and listen/watch via the pad. App usually becomes avail day before or day of.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

danielc said:


> NBC just posted the link for their streaming service. No info on their mobile service though..
> 
> 2014 Tour de France on NBC Sports - Pro Cycling's 2014 Tour de France Live, Live Streaming Video, News, Standings, Schedule Stage Results, Stage Maps


Strange. I used this link earlier today at work, saw the offer and decided to wait until I got home to sign up. Now it is gone. (scratching head).

Edit to add:
Stopped scratching long enough to clear my browser's cache. Am now signed up.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

PJay said:


> thirty bucks! if i knew the covreage would be good, this would be tempting.


The coverage is VERY good...at least it has been the last few years. I don't have cable at home so this is the best option for me. This year I will try to project it from my PC to my TV via chromecast.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

danielc said:


> The coverage is VERY good...at least it has been the last few years. I don't have cable at home so this is the best option for me. This year I will try to project it from my PC to my TV via chromecast.


so I can sign up for the full access.. and watch the whole stage at my leisure ? I know it's live but I have to work  I don't have to settle for truncated coverage from the network ? Am I reading this right ?


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

PJay said:


> Marc - can you recommend a vpn service? do you have to commit to a year, or can you go month by month? it looks like a month would be $10.


I signed up with privateinternetaccess.com. Then I was able to sign up for eurosport/London. The VPN was less than $40 per year and Eurosport for approximately $5 per month. I've been able to check out a lot of car racing streams never shown on cable TV. You can also sign up for cycling.tv. They show a moderate amount of cycling road races. Problem is they have an unpredictable coverage; sometimes they won't cover a major race or all you get is a brief recap or even briefer highlights. The longer versions, known as 'as live', are not always shown. Still you get a lot of cyclng all during the year for less than $70.

Check out velowire.com for detailed explanations of each stage. http://www.velowire.com/article/850...-earth--stage-profiles-and-other-details.html for example you could keep this on your tablet and follow the course in detail while watching the TV.

Rich


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

spdntrxi said:


> so I can sign up for the full access.. and watch the whole stage at my leisure ? I know it's live but I have to work  I don't have to settle for truncated coverage from the network ? Am I reading this right ?


My recollection from last year, was that you could only watch the highlights and whatnot post-race... You could log onto the live feed and pause it, but once the live feed was gone you couldn't get to it anymore.

But, my memory sucks, maybe I'm just making that up in my head. Anybody remember? The website certainly isn't clear on it.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

That's where sites like cycling.tv or the VPN/Eurosport lashup permit watching after the fact....without commercials. The downside is I've never seen a complete race covered on either of those. What you normally get is the last 50-60 km of any stage. 

You can download a version of Chrome called Torch which permits saving a live stream as a file. If you can get the NBC coverage package and then stream/save it on Torch you could watch the entire stage at your leisure. You'd still have to be on hand to start the streaming but you could leave it run unattended. I'd try downloading and trying torch with some other stream and then try the TDF on a single stage basis (IIRC $4) and see if it works. 

Rich


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

The nbc coverage allows you to watch replays indefinitely. No commercials and full broadcast. I occasionally go back months later and rewatch stages.


----------



## jerryon (May 28, 2006)

Is the iPhone app hd as far as connecting to my tv? I've done this on my computer and been pretty happy with the hd replay.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

danielc said:


> The nbc coverage allows you to watch replays indefinitely. No commercials and full broadcast. I occasionally go back months later and rewatch stages.


Thanks, I'm giving it a try.
Rich


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rich Gibson said:


> That's where sites like cycling.tv or the VPN/Eurosport lashup permit watching after the fact....without commercials. The downside is I've never seen a complete race covered on either of those. What you normally get is the last 50-60 km of any stage.
> 
> You can download a version of Chrome called Torch which permits saving a live stream as a file. If you can get the NBC coverage package and then stream/save it on Torch you could watch the entire stage at your leisure. You'd still have to be on hand to start the streaming but you could leave it run unattended. I'd try downloading and trying torch with some other stream and then try the TDF on a single stage basis (IIRC $4) and see if it works.
> 
> Rich


Most races except the grand tours there is no full start to finish coverage. Anywhere. If the host broadcaster doesn't dedicate themselves to doing it...Eurosport, Cycling.tv, NBC, BeIN, none of them can do squat about it. Further all but the grand tours almost never have on-demand coverage.

Talk for TdF is that we get full door to door coverage everyday. Saturday 7/5 start time for the stage proper is 5AM US CDT, and earliest live video is 5AM. Instead of Torch you can also use FRAPS and record the stream live and rewatch at your liesure.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Marc said:


> Most races except the grand tours there is no full start to finish coverage. Anywhere. If the host broadcaster doesn't dedicate themselves to doing it...Eurosport, Cycling.tv, NBC, BeIN, none of them can do squat about it. Further all but the grand tours almost never have on-demand coverage.
> 
> Talk for TdF is that we get full door to door coverage everyday. Saturday 7/5 start time for the stage proper is 5AM US CDT, and earliest live video is 5AM. Instead of Torch you can also use FRAPS and record the stream live and rewatch at your liesure.


Sadly, for me FRAPS is a Windows app. Torch is a browser and OS independent.

Rich


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rich Gibson said:


> Sadly, for me FRAPS is a Windows app. Torch is a browser and OS independent.
> 
> Rich


Funny part is that NBC has reposted the Android app as new and unreviewed...probably to shed all the legitimately deserved awful reviews their broken code got. Maybe they fixed it this year, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't.

Either way I'm done giving the clowns at NBC money. I seem to remember issues and ad-creep getting worse with their paid service over the years...and for fricking $30USD I'd better not have to rewatch the same goddamn ads over and over for 3 weeks. Heck just once I'd like to see their "live GPS tracking" actually work in browser. Most of the extra crap they introduced over the years never worked live apart from an sales pitch, least when I was one of their paying ad-watching victims.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Going with the Iphone app this year. I record all on NBCsports but it kills me to be at work during mountain stages and trying to follow on the Guardian site. Though that is entertaining!


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Man, the android app version is $15...I'm tempted to try that this year instead of my usual PC version. Has anybody downloaded, installed and checked out the app?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

danielc said:


> Man, the android app version is $15...I'm tempted to try that this year instead of my usual PC version. Has anybody downloaded, installed and checked out the app?


As a rule, we won't know exactly how broken beyond usability the mobile app is until it doesn't work on Saturday morning.

Happens every year as I recall.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I bought the web version... it does say FULL replays .. what sucks is if you try to go to the web version on your phone in a browser is spits you back to the app store trying to get you to buy the phone version for another 15... thats blows.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I have sprung for the $30 web coverage.
Looks great. Is working well.
Hopefully this quality continues.


----------



## Croptop (Jul 2, 2013)

I also sprung for the $30 web access. I even managed to get it working up here in Canada rather painlessly.

I'm just watching Stage 1 now (don't tell me what happens! . I had commentary for the first hour or so but when the commentator handed it off to Phil and Paul, all commentary stopped. I don't know if this means that the Phil and Paul commentary is not available in the replays or if it is just a technical glitch.

On the other hand, the replay looks like it is *full* coverage from the very beginning of the stage to the bitter end.

*UPDATE*: at 1:43:xx into the stream, the Phil and Paul commentary kicked in. So it is official; the commentary *is* present on the replay.


----------



## Dogstar (Apr 18, 2006)

Croptop said:


> I also sprung for the $30 web access. I even managed to get it working up here in Canada rather painlessly.


According to the reviews on Google Play, the android version won't let you skip anything on the replays. Can you fast-forward in the *web *version and grab the last hour or if time is short, or do they make you watch the whole thing (including all the commercials)?


----------



## Croptop (Jul 2, 2013)

Dogstar said:


> According to the reviews on Google Play, the android version won't let you skip anything on the replays. Can you fast-forward in the *web *version and grab the last hour or if time is short, or do they make you watch the whole thing (including all the commercials)?


Skipping is definitely allowed (I just skipped forward about 4 mins in the coverage to try it out). And so far (Just over 3 hours into the replay) there hasn't been a single commercial. Just a single, rotating banner ad at the top of the screen (above the picture where it doesn't interfere with the video).

If it stays like this for the entire Tour, I'll consider this US$30 well spent.


----------



## Dogstar (Apr 18, 2006)

Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, first day watching both NBC sports on cable and internet I either don't have it right or the internet is pretty bad. I can't find the first stage now and earlier, after the race it wasn't there. The picture frame in the center is blank and only "get to know Cavendish" and "First three stages" highlights available. Am I missing something? 

The cable coverage was fine with only minimal pixelation; way too many commercials in the middle but my COX DVR made skipping them a breeze. Phil and Paul are their usual best (IMHO). The crowds are stunning. What a race!

Anyone have suggestion to work one's way around the internet version? Okay I got to the screen with the stage numbers across the top. I selected 01 and clicked in the middle. The video screen came up with the controls across the bottom but nothing happens.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## Croptop (Jul 2, 2013)

Rich Gibson said:


> Anyone have suggestion to work one's way around the internet version? Okay I got to the screen with the stage numbers across the top. I selected 01 and clicked in the middle. The video screen came up with the controls across the bottom but nothing happens.


It's working fine for me. Here's a few things you can check:

1. Do you have the latest version of Flash installed? If not, try updating that.
2. It might be one (or more) of your browser plug-ins (if you have any) that are preventing the video content from loading (Ad-blocking and anonymizers are particularly troublesome on some sites). Try either disabling your plugs-ins, whitelisting the NBCSports site or just install a second browser with no plugins that you use just for streaming this site (for example, I use Chrome for pretty much everything but I've installed Firefox (with no plugins) that I use for streaming this site).


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rich Gibson said:


> Well, first day watching both NBC sports on cable and internet I either don't have it right or the internet is pretty bad. I can't find the first stage now and earlier, after the race it wasn't there. The picture frame in the center is blank and only "get to know Cavendish" and "First three stages" highlights available. Am I missing something?
> 
> The cable coverage was fine with only minimal pixelation; way too many commercials in the middle but my COX DVR made skipping them a breeze. Phil and Paul are their usual best (IMHO). The crowds are stunning. What a race!
> 
> ...





Croptop said:


> It's working fine for me. Here's a few things you can check:
> 
> 1. Do you have the latest version of Flash installed? If not, try updating that.
> 2. It might be one (or more) of your browser plug-ins (if you have any) that are preventing the video content from loading (Ad-blocking and anonymizers are particularly troublesome on some sites). Try either disabling your plugs-ins, whitelisting the NBCSports site or just install a second browser with no plugins that you use just for streaming this site (for example, I use Chrome for pretty much everything but I've installed Firefox (with no plugins) that I use for streaming this site).


If adblockers break the NBC player I'd take that as a tip-off that they're planning to insert more than just banner ads in the TdF in the near future...which for $30/month I'd give them a flying middle finger.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Croptop said:


> It's working fine for me. Here's a few things you can check:
> 
> 1. Do you have the latest version of Flash installed? If not, try updating that.
> 2. It might be one (or more) of your browser plug-ins (if you have any) that are preventing the video content from loading (Ad-blocking and anonymizers are particularly troublesome on some sites). Try either disabling your plugs-ins, whitelisting the NBCSports site or just install a second browser with no plugins that you use just for streaming this site (for example, I use Chrome for pretty much everything but I've installed Firefox (with no plugins) that I use for streaming this site).


No luck. The two highlighted videos play fine.Stage 1 won't start.

Rich


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Since my internet connection is dialup I have for years recorded the NBC cable live coverage onto DVDs (I have a VHS/DVD recorder hooked into my television cable). Apparently not this year as my disc stopped a couple of minutes into the broadcast with a "copy protected" message. I tried the replay and got the same thing. Not a happy camper here...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rich Gibson said:


> No luck. The two highlighted videos play fine.Stage 1 won't start.
> 
> Rich


Could also be a temp problem with their website. The years I paid for access it wasn't a hallmark of stability and usability.



bradkay said:


> Since my internet connection is dialup I have for years recorded the NBC cable live coverage onto DVDs (I have a VHS/DVD recorder hooked into my television cable). Apparently not this year as my disc stopped a couple of minutes into the broadcast with a "copy protected" message. I tried the replay and got the same thing. Not a happy camper here...


Reasons to give the middle finger to Comcast (NBC) +1

Color me unsurprised.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I just noticed and clicked a "go live" button, at the lower right, on a tool bar that shows up when the cursor floats over, on the NBC pay coverage - 
have I been watching with a one minute delay, or what?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*online nbc 1 min behind broadcast*

before clicking 'go live,' the online NBC coverage is about 1 minute behind the NBC television broadcast; after clicking 'go live,' abt 30 sec


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Marc said:


> Could also be a temp problem with their website. The years I paid for access it wasn't a hallmark of stability and usability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still no luck. I've tried Chrome, Torch and Safari. I get the menus but when I try to see a replay all I get is a black screen. They don't make it easy to ask for or get help. the NBCsports site is useless for contacting them. I finally went to map my ride and left a 'request.' Hopefully someone will get back. I want to cancel this; does anyone have a link or know how to get a refund?

Found it. There is a tab in the lower right corner of the main presentation screen. They sent a reply with a huge list of things I could do to see the presentation. Optionally if anyone has problems or wants to make a suggestion try *[email protected] *

I'm able to view the race over COX so I'm canceling the package.

Rich

Thanks, Rich


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

my DVR took a dump, so the NBC sports coverage has been a TDF saver for me... glad I got it. It's been working flawless for me although it is cumbersome at the beginning, now that I know how to use it and where to click it's all good.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Rich Gibson said:


> Still no luck. I've tried Chrome, Torch and Safari. I get the menus but when I try to see a replay all I get is a black screen. They don't make it easy to ask for or get help. the NBCsports site is useless for contacting them. I finally went to map my ride and left a 'request.' Hopefully someone will get back. I want to cancel this; does anyone have a link or know how to get a refund?
> 
> Found it. There is a tab in the lower right corner of the main presentation screen. They sent a reply with a huge list of things I could do to see the presentation. Optionally if anyone has problems or wants to make a suggestion try *[email protected] *
> 
> ...


The delayed web coverage is not available until maybe an hour or more after the event has actually ended.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

PJay said:


> The delayed web coverage is not available until maybe an hour or more after the event has actually ended.


None of the stages play. They said they will refund the payment. Cox is working fine.

Rich


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Rich Gibson said:


> None of the stages play. They said they will refund the payment. Cox is working fine.
> 
> Rich


That's terrible.

Have you tried just asking a neighbor how well their $30 access is going?

Oh, wait - what am I thinking. I have just chatted these last two days with two neighbors I have not yet gotten to know well, who have both mentioned getting together for local rides, and neither mentioned TdF at all.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

PJay said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> Have you tried just asking a neighbor how well their $30 access is going?
> 
> Oh, wait - what am I thinking. I have just chatted these last two days with two neighbors I have not yet gotten to know well, who have both mentioned getting together for local rides, and neither mentioned TdF at all.


The app will not replay any stages for me today either. I did not try yesterday but it worked fine on Saturday.

Are you saying that most people do not care about the TdF now?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

yes: not much interest nowadays.
world cup drew some attn for a while, and the pro tennis has drawn some attn, but i have not hear anyone discussing tdf at all.
--that is why i like to at least be able to discuss and make comments here at RBR.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I guess not enough Merican contenders...I wonder if Lance's very public disgracing had anything to do with it. Fringe sport, "they are all lairs and cheaters anyway" thing.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> I guess not enough Merican contenders...I wonder if Lance's very public disgracing had anything to do with it. Fringe sport, "they are all lairs and cheaters anyway" thing.


It is part a fringe sport thing.

It also has much to do with the fact that unless a sport is American Football...where they can show 10-30 seconds of action and then take a 7 minute commercial break, broadcasters have no clue WTF to do with it or how to show it...or how to keep people interested in watching it. Because US TV service/coverage is by-and-large gawd awful for just about everything unless you're wanting an advertisement for your product seen.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

overall, i really don't care, as long as i can get coverage somehow.

we pay to watch high-level ultimate frisbee coverage online. way better action than soccer, yet only a niche market for viewership.

i don't care - if ppl want to watch others kick a ball around for an hour and a half, with - what was germany's winning count - one goal! -knock yourself out.

i don't believe in what sport you watch but i will defend to the death your right to watch it. well, maybe not to the death.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PJay said:


> overall, i really don't care, as long as i can get coverage somehow.
> 
> we pay to watch high-level ultimate frisbee coverage online. way better action than soccer, yet only a niche market for viewership.
> 
> ...


Heh...fun fact...I think Eurosport has competitive dart throwing on right now 

Waiting for the Eurosport replay of today's stage to come on. Werking all morning and couldn't watch it live.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Eurosport would require a VPN for me. I am not sure I want to do that at work, which is where I am most of the time when these are on. I would definitely pay for Eurosport if I could.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Eurosport would require a VPN for me. I am not sure I want to do that at work, which is where I am most of the time when these are on. *I would definitely pay for Eurosport if I could.*


Oh you can.

Eurosport cares not where your credit card is actually from...so long as you have an IP number that at first glance is in the EU.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Marc said:


> Oh you can.
> 
> Eurosport cares not where your credit card is actually from...so long as you have an IP number that at first glance is in the EU.


Yep, the vpn is easy and so it signing up for Eurosport.

Rich


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

If you have a UK VPN, ITV4 has live feed and a recap show for no extra $. Not exactly HD but I dunno what euro looks like.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Comcast mobile app for NBC sports is lousy as I've found. Crashes everyday even with my 100mb + internet connection.


----------



## Croptop (Jul 2, 2013)

danielc said:


> The nbc coverage allows you to watch replays indefinitely. No commercials and full broadcast. I occasionally go back months later and rewatch stages.


Looks like the "indefinitely" part was killed this year. Just logged in to the site this morning to finish watching the Tour (I've been away), and the site is prompting me to pay again. It worked yesterday. Not today. Pretty lousy service, NBC/MayMyRide.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Croptop said:


> Looks like the "indefinitely" part was killed this year. Just logged in to the site this morning to finish watching the Tour (I've been away), and the site is prompting me to pay again. It worked yesterday. Not today. Pretty lousy service, NBC/MayMyRide.


that is lousy. they should give you a week at least to catch up.

however, i don't think they should leave it up much more than that - anyone can get the software that captures everything playing on the screen - so nbc would basically be giving this away too esy - some reasonable limit would limit how much this would happen.


----------



## Croptop (Jul 2, 2013)

PJay said:


> that is lousy. they should give you a week at least to catch up.
> 
> however, i don't think they should leave it up much more than that - anyone can get the software that captures everything playing on the screen - so nbc would basically be giving this away too esy - some reasonable limit would limit how much this would happen.


Allow me to offer a complete and utter retraction from my earlier statement (and perhaps an apology to NBC/MapMyRide). Must have just been a glitch earlier this morning. Now when I log in, I have access to the site again and the replays are streamable.

Sorry for the false alarm.


----------

